# conexión controlador Honeywell



## rascueso (Nov 29, 2012)

hola amigos... recurro a ustedes una vez mas para sacarme una duda...
desarme un horno rotativo que tenia varios problemas.. termicos mal conectados, pulsadores rotos, etx.
el tema que después de reparar todo eso me encontré que el quemador prendía y se apagaba enseguida como si el detector de llama no estaría funcionando... pero como notaba algo raro en el funcionamiento como mucho tiempo de chispa y poco tiempo de apertura de gas mire la forma que estaba conectado el controlador Honeywell DKG 972 Mod.03 y ahí fue donde me enrede.
adjunto un diagrama de conexiones de este equipo y a continuacion les detallo la forma en que esta conectado ahora.

1 - detector de llama
2-
3- chispero
4- motor
5- sensor de aire del motor
6-
7-
8- N
9- F
A- E/V de gas.

la pregunta es... esta es la forma correcta de conectar este equipo o (5) y (6) son las salidas para las E/V de gas??

saludos y gracias de antemano.

Me olvide de adjuntar el diagrama


----------



## Tintorera 5 (Dic 4, 2012)

Buenas:
Creo que después de tanto tiempo el problema lo habrás resuelto ya.
En el diagrama posees una secuencia de tiempos y marcado en negro  en su vertical superior(arriba); refleja la entrada/salida que está activa.
En estas salidas te aconsejan el uso propuesto para ello.
Ejenemplo:
-tw=tiempo en espera.
Subes sobre su eje vertical y te encuentras un recctángulo gris, síguelo en su eje horizontal y verás que no se intercepta con ninguna columna de negro; esto me sugiere que durante este tiempo no devemos tener ni entradas, ni salidas activas.

Continúa todo el proceso tú mismo, y concluirás conmigo que tn sería electroválvula de gas piloto, y tv2 el quemador principal.

La conexión A yo la veo como una parada de emergencia

Perdon
a= reset del control.



La salide 4 parece el motor, que me dá en la nariz que esta salida sea opcional.
SALUD



..............,,,,


----------



## rascueso (Dic 4, 2012)

Tintorera 5 gracias por tu respuesta... te cuento... solucione el problema mirando como estaban armados otros hornos y ya que estamos lo aclaro por si algún día alguien tiene el mismo drama.

1 - detector de llama
2-
3- chispero
4- motor
5- sensor de aire del motor ---- E/V gas.
6-
7-
8- N
9- F
A-

ami lo que me confundía era el sensor que detecta que el motor esta funcionando  estaba conectado a la salida 5 que es la de la e/v pero... viendo que estaba en serie el sensor y la ev entendí que estaba bien la salida 5 da la orden para que abra la e/v pero si el motor esta apagado el sensor de aire que abierto y no le llega la orden a la e/v.
Igual me quedo con la duda porque me parece que lo vi conectado de otra forma pero bue... funciono.

Una vez mas gracias por tu interés... saludos


----------



## nico200920 (Oct 4, 2014)

Problemas con quemador de gas industrial

Por caidas de tensión por causa de arranque de otros motores  de 2 hp , es en area rural  la red es monofasico , (no hay media tensión cerca para un trafo): el estabilizador  no solucionó el problema, el arranque de los motores provoca la caida por un instante  y el  quemador se apaga


Intenté  solucionar con un inversor dc a ac,  funciona pero la fuente interna del programador calienta.
programador es Honeywell dkg 972 


Sugerencias ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2014)

Intenta agregar filtrado (Capacitores electrolíticos) a la fuente de alimentación del programador y algún filtro de línea a la entrada de tensión.


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 4, 2014)

Lo correcto es cambiar la seccion del cable por uno adecuado que no sobrepase la caida de tensión el 5%..........pero en caso de no ser posible pone una UPS a la electronica que se te apaga al prender los motores (para tener solo 2hp y generar tanta caida de voltage al arrancar, el cable tiene que estar extremadamente mal calculado)


----------



## nico200920 (Oct 4, 2014)

Saludos, gracias por la sugerencia:  respecto del tema del programador voy a probar el de trabajar en la fuente del programador ya que la fuente interna es capacitiva y resistiva y son justamente estos dos componentes son los que calientan al alimentar el progrador con 220v ac que proviene del inversor.

Lo que puedo decir es que el quemador funciona bien con el conversor por un par minutos pero como mencioné el progrador comienza a calentar, o sea la etapa de la fuente.
Veré algunas opciones que pondée en préctica y despues les comento los resultados.....

Daniel, tu sugerencia sería buena si el problema fuera tan solo por el cable, el cable de alimentación esta perfectamente dimensionado , pero la caida es desde la red monofasica por que la zona es urbana y es el ultimo de la cola, es por eso que la caida se produce por los arranques de los motores


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 5, 2014)

¿Y está bien conectado?  Me refiero a si el cuerpo del quemador tiene *una buena toma tierra* y la alimentación (fase y neutro) *no está invertida*.


Si no tenés buena tierra y/o están invertidos fase y neutro el detector de ionización va a leer cualquier verdura.   En esa situación, o bien nunca va a detectar llama o bien va a detectar al límite y ante cualquier disturbio de línea va a cortar.


----------



## nico200920 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mmm: esta todo ok puesto a tierra pero no está por demás revisarlo nuevamente

Gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 9, 2014)

nico200920 dijo:
			
		

> ...Daniel tu sugerencia seria buena si el problema fuera tan solo por el cable:
> el cable de alimentacion esta perfectamente dimencionado
> pero la caida es desde la red monofasica por que la zona es urbana *y es el ultimo de la  cola*
> es por eso q la caida se produce por los arranques de los motores



Bien, por todos los datos que aportas, estas teniendo no solo una caida de tension, si no que tambien podrias tener presente unos armonicos importantes por la misma reactancia de los conductores (muy comun en finales de linea); Hay solucion para esto si comentas que la seccion esta perfecta ... Seria interesante saber de cuanto es la caida, de que carga total estariamos hablando, etc etc... Tenes que sumar mas datos para ir a lo concreto. 

Saludos


----------



## nicolas2014 (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola que tal a todos  por cierto el conductor es # 8 awg, la distancia de conductor es de 30m y el problema aun sigue. Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 9, 2014)

El problema sigue por que subestimas lo que uno te comenta


----------



## jamesoro (Dic 11, 2014)

yo tube problemas con uno similar y lo unico que hice fue hacerle tierra en si mismo " con el equipo " y ya no molesto mas, en que lo tienes puesto, para que es


----------



## Ovidio (Abr 1, 2021)

Ante todo muy buenas tardes!. Tengo el mismo Honeywell Dkg 972 mod. 03, pero en este caso hace algo raro SIEMPRE con el primer arranque. Se tilda 3 veces, y a la tercera vez de resetearlo recién ahí arranca. La falla es que después de hacer el chispeo no manda la señal de magnetizacion de las electrovalvulas, salta la siguiente falla:

Delay time to valve V2 tv2

Como les digo, lo hace 3 veces antes de arrancar, una vez iniciado la caldera calienta normalmente hasta llegar a la presión de corte. 
Siempre es en el arranque. 

Alguien me podría ayudar o le ha pasado esto??. 

Muchas gracias


----------

